

What are the new big ideas in tech? - babesh

Deep learning?
Massive adoption of mobile and Internet?
Big data?
Software eating the world?
======
dm2
IMO, advanced biotech and nanotechnology in general, it's coming eventually.

I personally think that we are at a point that we can make some significant
advances in miniature engineered things that interact with the human body (and
everything really).

Miniature robots in our bodies (or just blood, I don't know that much about
the subject) that we can program or have upgrades for, or just monitor. They
could clean cholesterol, monitor numerous levels/vitals, prevent clots, and
anything really. They could be especially useful for preventing overdose or
sudden onset diseases. I can imagine a text in the future to people, "Warning,
your Blood Pressure is abnormally high, here are some tips to help you lower
it." or "Blood Alcohol Content is currently at .10, you are not legally
allowed to drive."

Yes, it's dangerous. Yes it will probably be possible to easily engineer
something that will kill all of humanity, but those are problems we will have
to make safeguards for.

------
DanBC
I didn't see this, so maybe it's hopeless. BBC Horizon - "Tomorrow's World" -
(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01rwgt6>). Not on iPlayer, but probably
available via other means.

The clip is stomach churning. Don't watch it if you're eating.

------
willholloway
I believe ubiquitous wireless internet attached to an abundance of sensors
will change life on earth in ways we are just starting to understand.

~~~
landland
I can imagine having wireless internet everywhere. No need to worry about dead
zones. Imagine being lost in the middle of nowhere but having some wireless
internet to call for help or guide you out. It would be pretty neat.

------
Irishsteve
The mentioned would be pretty mainstream by now.

I'd go for quantum computing

------
sidcool
I would go vote for real time Natural Language Processing and translation.

~~~
dm2
That's been the goal of many research groups for 50+ years. I can see Google
releasing a service (API) for it within the next few years.

What would be the applications for real-time NLP and translation? I can't
think of anything beyond being able to have the words appear on the screen
faster or actions being preformed half of a second faster.

~~~
landland
I think talking to someone on the phone in English to someone who doesn't
speak English, but gets the message in his native tongue in real time would be
super awesome (English speaker speaking to someone who hears Japanese and the
Japanese speaker speaking back in Japanese but the English speaker hears
English).

~~~
X4
star trek's universal translator :)

